# Firefox hangs at exit

## brainwash

Hi there,

when I close firefox (3.5.5), the process does not terminate correctly. I can only start a new firefox instance after I forcibly terminate the old one. I have tried disabling all extensions and plugins and even tried using firefox in safe mode. The problem persists either way. There is no difference between source ebuilds binary ebuilds.

Any ideas what could  be going wrong here?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Are you using x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt ?

Stop using it and switch to qtcurve.

----------

## brainwash

Thanks, that did the trick.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Yep, using gtk-engines-qt is a very bad idea, for example audacious also segfaults with it. I guess I should go ahead and hardmask it.

----------

## brainwash

Might be a good move.   :Smile: 

----------

